# Blackstone Labs Trenabol Review



## Aaron Singerman (Jun 21, 2013)

"I ordered a few trenabols- skeptical of the reviews I'd seen..and given my history of using "real" gear I wasn't expecting much..I was way off.  I actually managed to stay fuller and more muscular in a calorie deficit than I did using real stuff in the past. I'm 15lbs heavier and WAY leaner than I was back then..and this is all I'm using now..definitely will be a staple in any cycle i ever run again..for bulking
Or cutting..I don't ever want to come
Off :/ "

Jason arif
Denver, co


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 22, 2013)

Why did he show his face in the first picture but not the second? Don't you need that to see that it's the same guy?


----------



## s2h (Jun 22, 2013)

looks like the same dude...beard the same..no rear delts the same..nose the same...its the same guy im kinda sure..


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 22, 2013)

I think so too. Im sceptical that this is the  result of one 4-8 wk round of anything however.


----------



## pilip99 (Jun 28, 2013)

Black Stone Labs - I need to try out this methadrol, trenabol was kind of mild for me


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 5, 2013)

*Order*

I am thinking about placing an order for Trenabol,  Alpha-1 Max, and Angel Dust. Ingredients look solid. Company looks great.


----------



## pilip99 (Aug 6, 2013)

sounds good evo; Black Stone Labs - we also got some nice stacks to check out


----------

